# Taste of the Wild food ?



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone feeding TOTW and have issues with your dog being thirsty as I don't know what?! Both Benny and Brody act like they can't get enough water, no matter what. My brother in law feeds his golden the same food and say's the same thing...his dog wants to drink constantly!! I have thought about switching food because of this...but I LOVE their coat's and how healthy they look on this food.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I feed Huck TOTW and he does great on it! I haven't noticed him drinking excessively at all. My boyfriend's mother's boxer also eats it and does great! That's strange! Do they ever show any signs of dehydration at all?


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope! There would be no way that they could be dehydrated... because they are always at my feet when I am at the sink, and they "sit pretty" waiting for their water. Of course, I always give it to them since they are sitting nicely and patiently as taught.  
For awhile I thought it was just normal puppy thirst...but when my brother in law asked me about it, I started being more mindful of how often I fill up their bowls...and it's a LOT!!
I even give them an ice cube here and there too!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

We feed Jackson TOTW puppy and he loves it, no issues with him being thirsty all the time.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm gonna google this and see if there is anyone else with issues.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

kobusclan6 said:


> Nope! There would be no way that they could be dehydrated... because they are always at my feet when I am at the sink, and they "sit pretty" waiting for their water. Of course, I always give it to them since they are sitting nicely and patiently as taught.
> For awhile I thought it was just normal puppy thirst...but when my brother in law asked me about it, I started being more mindful of how often I fill up their bowls...and it's a LOT!!
> I even give them an ice cube here and there too!


If they're not dehydrated at all I probably wouldn't be too worried about it!  That is odd though! Like you said I'd Google around and see if I could find anything. Huck's been eating TOTW though since we got him and has done great! 

There are lots more knowledgeable people around here though than me so maybe they can help more.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

so far in my search, I found this comment about TOTW....



> THIS IS A GREAT PRODUCT FOR DOGS WITH ALLERGY PROBLEMS. MY ONLY CONCERN IS THAT WITH THAT FOOD MY DOG IS ALWAYS THIRSTY AND WITH HER TONGUE OUTSIDE ALWAYS TOO. I DON'T KNOW IS THIS FOOD IS HIGH IN SALT, BUT I WORRY ABOUT THIS......


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Try Raw. Your dogs get dehydrated because kibble aborbs alot of water. Dogs on raw drink next to nothing.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

yes, Benny and Brody have both been on it since we got them...they do love it, but I was just wondering if anyone else noticed the "thirst" issue. I was tempted to switch to Cal. Natural or Innova but I'm afraid that they may have worse issues. NOT that I am saying those brands are bad, but since they do well enough on TOTW...I'm nervous about switching.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

What formulas do you feed? Is this something you've noticed recently (is it worse with certain bags) or chronically?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our 2 golden girls always drink a lot of water every day..
Taste of the Wild, Canidae, whatever kibble they have,
they have always been thirsty dogs...fresh water and lots of it won't hurt them.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I used T O T W and he did drink a bit more than previously but in fact we have just moved to Royal Canine Sensitivity and hes definately drinking more now but his stomach is the best its been ever!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey has been on TOTW for about a month and she has not been drinking any more than usual. So far she has done really great on it!


----------



## klke (Apr 24, 2009)

Our puppy is about 4 1/2 months old and I put her on TOTW High Prairie Puppy because of sensitive stomach issues. We haven't noticed her drinking more water. She drinks alot of water everyday. She has been on TOTW for about 3 weeks.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my guys were on TOTW for about 2 months and had terrible poop; I didn't notice increased thirst, but they are adults with constant access to several water sources. 

I don't recall what formula we fed them. I haven't seen this "poop complaint" from others. Switched to Fromm & all is well.


----------

